# [OFF] Localisation geographique des utilisateurs Gentoo

## Stephal

Je relais ici un post de la mailing-list

 *Quote:*   

> salut la liste,
> 
> pour ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés à la liste en anglais.
> 
> ci-joint un post amusant.
> ...

 

----------

## TGL

Erf, j'avais fait un topic doublon de celui là, avec une minute de retard. Le voilà maintenant supprimé, mais je vous colle un bout de mon blabla quand même :  *TGL wrote:*   

> Bref, une carte du monde de la communauté est en construction. J'aime bien l'idée, donc je me suis inscrit. Libre à vous de faire de même, histoire qu'on montre que la communauté des pays francophones est fournie elle aussi. Ça prend vraiment 2 minutes.
> 
> Note : perso je me suis enregistré sans vraiment m'inscrire sur le site (genre j'ai pas coché la case qui va bien), et donc je peux pas modifier mes coordonnées. Je regrette, j'aurai bien bougé mon point précisément sur mon immeuble (merci au satelite qui a si bien détaillé Rennes), donc voilà, ne faites pas comme moi... (Enfin je dis ça, c'est que je suppose que si on est inscrit on peut, mais j'en suis pas sûr non plus.)

 

EDIT : amis modéros, je suggère humblement ce topic pour une stickisation temporaire.Last edited by TGL on Wed Dec 07, 2005 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spider312

Ajouté ma localisation (Chambery / Rhone-Alpes) et ma photo  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

Bonne idée  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Saigneur

Allez, faut qu'on rejoigne les Polacks !

Nieur, présent !

----------

## _droop_

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Ajouté ma localisation (Chambery / Rhone-Alpes) et ma photo 

 

pff, ca m'a fait peur... Je me suis demandé c'était quoi ces drôles de gens en dessous de la carte du monde   :Very Happy: 

(après je me suis dit que si je mettais une photo, ca y ressemblerait aussi   :Laughing:  )

----------

## shingara

Ca y est je me suis rajouté aussi. Et je me suis placé pile poil sur mon immeuble. Je suis le seul dans mon coin de Paris  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Impressionant ! 

Merci TGL pour l'information à propos du satellite, j'ai pu me positionner très précisément (à 5-6 mètres près  :Very Happy: ).

http://www.frappr.com/?a=sharemap&id=162654&h=93a345

Faut bien sur se mettre en position satellite si on veut voir quelque chose d'interessant.

----------

## spider312

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Bonne idée   

 Je suis juste avant toi dans les photos  :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Lol spider, ça fait pas très sérieux avec une binouse à la main   :Laughing: 

----------

## spider312

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Lol spider, ça fait pas très sérieux avec une binouse à la main  

 Ah le but c'était d'être serieu ? mince, j'me suis trompé de photo alors  :Laughing:  J'ai pris la "spéciale-geek"  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *TGL wrote:*   

> EDIT : amis modéros, je suggère humblement ce topic pour une stickisation temporaire.

 Vendu !!   :Wink: 

L'idée est vraiment sympa et la réalisation soignée : excellent !!

----------

## spider312

Nan mais c'est vraiment enorme ce frappr, il trouve même mon pov' patelin de 2000 habitants   :Shocked: 

Bon, les maps google c'est pas le pied partout, mieux vaut habiter dans une grande ville, mais quand même, c'est impressionnant je trouve

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et de deux sur besac   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Bon, les maps google c'est pas le pied partout, mieux vaut habiter dans une grande ville, mais quand même, c'est impressionnant je trouve

 Mouais plus ou moins ... La résolution sur Lyon et sa proche banlieu n'est pas terrible ...   :Sad: 

Alors que juste à l'est (du côté de l'aéroport) c'est vraiment impressionant.

----------

## Delvin

Je suis inscrit, j'ai trouvé mon immeuble ^^

----------

## bibi.skuk

Voila, je me suis inscrit, j'ai bien mis ma maison...

----------

## arnaud75

Inscrit aussi, mais quel foutoire, je suis pourtant sur Paris, mais j'ai été infoutu de trouver où j'habitais   :Shocked:  Trop d'immeubles à Paris et tout est gris en plus   :Very Happy: 

M'enfin, j'ai regardé le plan général de mon coin sur mappy.fr pour essayer de trouver mon immeuble.

----------

## Antares

erf ya pas ma ville :/

----------

## LaMs

Ajouté  :Smile:   Je suis placé pile sur mon immeuble !  :Smile: 

EDIT: L'image vien de refresher et je suis pas le seul Québécois finalement  :Very Happy:  YAY!!

----------

## ultrabug

 *arnaud75 wrote:*   

> Inscrit aussi, mais quel foutoire, je suis pourtant sur Paris, mais j'ai été infoutu de trouver où j'habitais   Trop d'immeubles à Paris et tout est gris en plus  
> 
> M'enfin, j'ai regardé le plan général de mon coin sur mappy.fr pour essayer de trouver mon immeuble.

 

On va te dire que c'est la pollution   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'a avoir un icone genre jabber ou msn sur le forum qui est un lien direct avec son profil de (petite) frappr   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

Le Leander-thal s'est rajouté :p (si y'en a qui pensaient que je ressemblais à mon avatar... les pauvres  :Laughing: )

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis ajoute aussi, mais j'ai po mis de photo, et je suis pas exactement la ou j'habite. Que voulez-vous, la paranoia..  :Smile: 

----------

## ebdomino

Salut,

je me suis ajouté  :Smile:  raon l'etape (vosges)

a+

----------

## ercete

ca y est, je suis repéré aussi...

----------

## SnowBear

J'y suis aussi mais a Bayonne (il connait pas pau...  :Sad:  )

----------

## Adrien

Salut!   :Smile: 

Excellent ce truc, j'ai enfin réussi à m'ajouter mais chui pas du tout au bon endroit? 

Y'a pas quelqu'un qui veut faire un howto ou m'aider.

J'ai essayé update location je me suis loggé et là je vois pas ce qu'il faut faire...  :Sad: 

Edit:  C'est bon j'ai trouvé... le boulet!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## FoX

Il manque d'utilisateurs de gentoo dans les environs de Montreal ( Canada )!

Je vais mettre son habit de conversion et trouver ma bible Linux et au rectutement   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *FoX wrote:*   

> Il manque d'utilisateurs de gentoo dans les environs de Montreal ( Canada )!

 

Il en manque un peu partout...ça n'a pas l'air d'intéresser grand monde malheureusement...   :Laughing: 

----------

## fox_fr_99

salut.

moi je suis sur Nice (France).

bye

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

Aque de la chance la CIA ne débarquera pas   :Sad: 

Salut à tous les gentooistes 

Nemo13 d'Istres

----------

## rg421

Tiens, ça fais longtemps que j'avais pas vu un petit truc sympa... allez zou...

Renaud

----------

## Tanki

ayé je m'ai ajouté

on est deux à Bordeaux  :Smile: 

j'ai meme reussi à localiser l'arret de bus sous mon balcon   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Je me suis ajouté aussi, mais je peux pas chercher précisement mon chez moi dans ma petite ville au milieu du Vercors.  :Sad: 

Et pis j'ai pas encore mis de photo, je ferai ça quand je serai chez moi ...

C'est pratique comme truc pour trouver des gens pas loin de chez soi.  :Smile: 

----------

## creuvard

Me vla rajouté aussi

On est maintenant 3 sur Bordeaux   :Laughing: 

----------

## arlequin

J'ai rejoins les rangs de la communauté Alsacienne   :Wink: 

----------

## Elv13

Québec city!

----------

## coye

salut .. Bon je ne crois pas que ma localisation soit dans votre liste!

ile de la Reunion 974

voila  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *coye wrote:*   

> salut .. Bon je ne crois pas que ma localisation soit dans votre liste!
> 
> ile de la Reunion 974

 Si si tu peux la trouver sans aucun problème. Bon, le niveau de zoom max n'est pas extra mais on distingue les trois cirques et l'enclos. Tu peux donc te placer a peu près précisémment.

Enjoy !

----------

## UB|K

et hop, un villeurbannais.

Le niveaux de zoom est pas au top mais je pense avoir bien situer ma rue.

----------

## brubeck

Cool, je sais ou sont les geek autour de chez moi.

Maintenant si vous voyez debarquer un mec a pas d'heure avec un pb de noob faudra pas raler.

Heu, je viens jamais les mains vides.

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  Bon, le niveau de zoom max n'est pas extra mais on distingue les trois cirques et l'enclos.

 

On voit bien ou certains passe leur vacances ici   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

marrant en tout cas comme site vais aller voir ce qu'il en est de mon île.

----------

## Adrien

 *brubeck wrote:*   

> Cool, je sais ou sont les geek autour de chez moi.
> 
> Maintenant si vous voyez debarquer un mec a pas d'heure avec un pb de noob faudra pas raler.
> 
> Heu, je viens jamais les mains vides.

 

 :Laughing: 

Evite pendant les fêtes de noël quand même! :p

----------

## CryoGen

Et voila je me suis ajouté  :Smile: 

Bamako Mali

Un peu bizarre le systeme pour entrer le nom de la ville (cf pour moi : Bamako, Bamako (Mali) ) ^^ au debut je croyais qu'il ne connaissait pas la capital du pays   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ville de Québec avec des gars de l'Université Laval tous sous Gentoo.

----------

## sireyessire

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    Bon, le niveau de zoom max n'est pas extra mais on distingue les trois cirques et l'enclos. 
> 
> On voit bien ou certains passe leur vacances ici    

 

C'est clair....  :Mr. Green:  (pas trop bronzé yoyo?)

----------

## noizeez

Bonjour,

C'est qu'il n'y a pas l'air d'y avoir grand monde, mais le système de localisation étant si bien fait que je n'aie pu resister à la tentation ... Un Madelinois !!   :Wink: 

----------

## GaMeS

Punaise je me suis ajouté également.

Y avais même ma ville ^^ La folie.

Quimperlé Bretagne (GaMeS)

----------

## chrissou

Et hop rajouté aussi tout seul dans les ardennes ! a Sedan  :Smile: 

----------

## amorgen

ya du monde du coté d'aix en provence ?

Hop, rajouté à la carte !

----------

## SpiderHost

--------- de Québec, Québec, Canada ---------

salut à tous les gentooers francais du Québec et du monde.

----------

## mornik

Et hop, inscrit sur La Rochelle  :Smile: 

----------

## lospericos_99

Y trouve pas ma ville? Genève/Suisse ni Geneva ni Genf...

----------

## vishnoo

Rajouté aussi, à Orsay dans le 91.

----------

## fribadeau

 *lospericos_99 wrote:*   

> Y trouve pas ma ville? Genève/Suisse ni Geneva ni Genf...

 

Mais si : Geneva, Geneva (Switzerland)

----------

## Zaos Kahan

Hop un user de plus sur Nancy  :Smile: 

----------

## givrix

Bonjour communauté Gentoo !

J'ai une jolie bubulle juste au dessus de mon appart à besançon !

Trop fort google mais c'est pour quand google earth sous linux ?

...

----------

## kernelsensei

ah, salut le bisontin ... bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Antares

 *givrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trop fort google mais c'est pour quand google earth sous linux ?

 

SI tu lis un peu l'anglais il y a un howto sur le wiki qui explique comment faire fonctionner GoogleEarth avec wine : Howto install GoogleEarth with wine

----------

